# .
,       (   )  .          .    0%.     ((.   !!!

----------

> 0%.


,    .




> .


              -   ( 18      29.05.14)

----------

?

----------

> 


   .

----------

,      ?

----------

.

----------

!!!

----------

,
 :  -       ,       0%.                 0%  ?

----------

.

----------

,     ,       ?

----------



----------

> 


 
 212.     

1.    ,                    .

:      .         .

----------

,    -            ? :Embarrassment:        .

----------

> ,    -            ?       .


         .

     ,        .             .   ""       .     .

----------

,     ,   17      ,      ,   )

----------


## .

.      6%    ?

----------



----------


## ,

> .
>      ,        .             .   ""       .     .


. 2  ...   18    :
" " -       -    -;
" " -  ,  ,     -    -:..."

----------


## cassiopeya

,   :   ,    0 % (  )    (, ,  +   )     -     ,   , ?      ,  -  ?

----------

/   0%?         .

----------


## cassiopeya

> /   0%?         .


 .      -.         ,   .  ?        ,   -     ?

----------

> .


. , ,        .
  100-,      .

----------

> .      -.         ,   .  ?        ,   -     ?


        ,      0%,   4

----------


## cassiopeya

> . , ,        .
>   100-,      .


, .   .     .

----------


## cassiopeya

> ,      0%,   4


     ,  . ..      .   ,   ,   0%.
     ,

----------

?   21

----------


## cassiopeya

> ?   21


      ,   .    25     ?

----------

> ,   ,   0%.


 



> -.


..        4 . 2014,         .   .

----------


## cassiopeya

, ,  ,   .              ,    . ?   ,       1     ,  0%         .  ?
P.S.     ,  .    "",   ,       .

----------

> ?


.

----------


## NBel

, ,        1-  2015 ..  ""         - 4        0%.      ,           19.     ,     -          ?

----------

> 19.


        ?        ?




> ?


   ,       ?

----------


## NBel

,  ,     ,        ,  .




> ?        ?
>       -      0%.,         4 ?
> 
>    ,       ?


  ,            1  2015

----------

.      ,  -       .       (   ),   .

----------


## NBel

, ,    -           4  ?

----------

,       .

----------


## NBel

, ,     -

----------


## DERS

.      .    ,       .       90 .    ,    0% (   )     18%   4     ?

----------

> 90 .


     180.   ?

----------


## DERS

> 180.   ?


   .     .
        . 19.07    -?

----------

.

----------

!-   (  ,  )((((       115000  ( 0%),        136000  ( 0%).  , ,   4,    136000 .      ??(((

----------

.    ,    



> 115000  ( 0%)

----------

.    115000  (   0% ),    136000  (    0%),   %  .     4     ?  ,     136000 .

----------

, 136000.      



>

----------

!   4,     136000,     "   ,    0%    ",  ,   ????

----------

, ,  .    "".    /    (),        10/18?

----------

115000 .,    136000 . ,      115000  0% .      0% .   .    4      ?(((

----------

!!  !    3   0% ,    18%.   18%      4.       ,..136000 .)))

----------

.   1010400,   136000,    030      ???

----------

> 030      ?


 4? .




> 1010400,


     0% .   ,       ,   .

----------

/

----------

)     .     1           1-164-,    0% ,    .

----------



----------

**,         0%

----------

,   0%  2.1.-164-.

----------


## 2015

! ,  ,      - 1010421   (    2  164 )    -     1010422 ( 10%)?    ,   .        1011410  ,      (    2  164 )

----------

> ,


 ,          .  




> 1011410  ,


   ,       ?

----------


## 2015

,  !  )

----------


## DERS

, ,    .    :-),    :Wow: 
 4  2014 .    ,      .   120 .,   118 ,   18  =    .   4 .       120 ,     - 18 . (  19.07).      ,       180 .     .
 1  2015    .     .   .    6  020 =120,  030=18.     ,  -12    .

----------

> .






> 


  ?




> 6


.

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .      6%    ?





> 


  -,        .        ,    ? -   ,    -   ?           ?

----------

,         .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,         .


,   ,   (     ). ,   - . ,   ,  10 ?
, ,    ?    ,  , ,   ,   -    (/  , ?)   -12  ?      ,   ,   .  CMR,     ?

----------

CMR     .  -      ,   ,       .

----------

.        -. 
 , ,    .     6%,     .      ,              .  ,  -12,      -   ,            ..,    ( ,  :Smilie: ),      .    -     .         -     ,       .
   ,     :    ,     (  ),   ?              ?    ,          ?
             ,  .      :Redface:

----------

> -     .


  . 



> 


  :Embarrassment:   .

----------

,     .




> .


      ? , .,  




> .


  :Redface:      ,       ,   .   -    ,       ,          :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


  .  ,     .        5 ,    (   )     . 




> 


   -   ?

----------

> .  ,     .        5 ,    (   )     .


.  .




> -   ?


,        .     -    .        ,    ?     ,   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## MARY VK

.
  .     ,    .,       .
    ,     .
         ..
    ,     ?
      _.
  ,        ,    ?
  -  , . .

----------

,         .
    309-.

----------


## MARY VK

, !

----------


## Kira_Musa

! , ,    .    , , -    ...

    2015 .      2     ,    0%    (  ).     ,    .  180     .

   ?     2     4    ?    4        0%? 
  4 ,    ,  5? (      5  6 )    4 ,    ,     180 ?
   4 ,   2       ??    4      ?   2     ?

! ,  ..

----------

> 2       ??


  .





> 2     4    ?


      30.06.15   ?          30.06.?

----------


## Kira_Musa

> .
> 
> 
> 
>       30.06.15   ?          30.06.?


... ,    . ,  .    2    .   3      4 ( 5-6?)

----------

> 2    .


.





> 4 ,    ,     180 ?


     180 ,       ,    181 .   4    4 .

----------

> 5  6


     .     .

----------


## katrom

.
      -    ?

----------

III    1       ( ) ?   ?

----------


## katrom

01  ?

----------

> -


,   . ,  01

----------


## katrom

.

----------


## Kira_Musa

!
, ,       .

 4    030 "   ,    0%    "       (, 100 ),      .     4   120 "  ,      3"    100 .

-,         100         9.   ,           100     190 "  ,  "   3.

    1    040  050 (  )     3  200  210 (     )     120-130  4 (     ). ..   100    ,       9    4 . 

 ,     ...     ,    ""   ?     ,         100 ,     - -??

,       !

----------

/,   ,       3?

----------


## Kira_Musa

> /,   ,       3?


, ...  ?   -   ?  ,   , ,    1 ?

!

----------

> ?


  :Embarrassment:       030  4 ..100    4  3 .                19/7     3 ?

----------


## Kira_Musa

> 030  4 ..100    4  3 .                19/7     3 ?


 19.7,   . ,    -  ?  01 .  25 "  0%    ".   ,    ?      ?    25      3 ((

----------

:Hmm:   ...25   ...   1,      3    ..

----------


## Naivelly

.
,   .
        ()      (  ).
      ,   "",  ,   31.03.2015,       . ,      .
    ?     ?        .         ?

----------

,   .
        ,        ,       -? ,       .

----------

!

,      ,   4     3  .

   (    )    
  .
       (    ),    .     ,  0 .

----------

> 


 4 ?               ?

----------

> 4 ?               ?


   ,            (    )
 ,      ?               , ?

----------

> 


 ,     .




> ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     .


   ....       (    9 ),  -  3   ...

----------

3 .     ,      10  18%.     4 .

----------

> 3 .     ,      10  18%.     4 .


      ,    , ..  3   ,   4    ?

----------

.

----------

,  !    ,     ..   ,     .     ,   ,     .    -      - ,       .,           ..  18%,        "  ",         18%,    ,      .    10 000 .               ?

----------

.   



> .


.
     ,    .     .

----------

> .   
> 
> .
>      ,    .     .


, !       ,      , ..     ?        ?  ,  -   "01"-?

----------

> ?


.




> -   "01"-


.

----------

> .
> 
> 
> .


, !

----------


## Lisa-alisa

,    .    ,       .          ,           ,        4   ,       ,    ,                     3   120.

----------

.    .     ,   ,   3      0%   4 . 
.    ,  .

----------


## Lisa-alisa

,     ,    ,      0%  ,            ,    ,        4    ,             3?         ?

----------


## Lisa-alisa

,       1 ,    3        1 ,      0 %           4

----------

.

----------


## Lisa-alisa

,  ,       3   100 ".  ,          0 " ?           ?

----------

,  .100.
 /      .

----------


## Lisa-alisa

.

----------


## Arhitektor11

(-)  ?   RUB  EUR. 
  360  . 
      ,   ? 
.

----------

!
          3  2014 .        .   .   .      .    ?
1 -  0         ?
2 -     0 , ,  ,    0

----------

,  .

----------


## Nyctea

> .    .     ,   ,   3      0%   4 . 
> .    ,  .


, , .      "".  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .


..   ,  ,    ,   .
  ?

----------

.     4       2014   ,   181        .

----------

> .    .


!  ,    ,       12.15,  1.16    .
  , 1    ( .        , 0%   ). :   ,         ?  ,       .          ,      . .         " "?
      ?
(      )
 :   11 700 000,   3 602 000,  . 19  1 845 000 (19.03      528 500,     2015.   25 000-..   15.    ) 
..     ? 
1. 3 602 000/11 700 000= 31% 
2. 1 845 000*31%=571 950 (  )
3.  : 571 950-528 500(.)-25 000(.15.) = 18 450 ,      ???
       ?   ?
   .

----------


## *

!
, ,       1,    0%        ,     (),  05.04.2016.?

----------

, ,           =    0  .

----------


## *

.    .  .
   " :"  :Frown:

----------

,  !
 ,  -    :
      .. " "     .
 :         21,   " "   .       .
,         25. 1   9 " "   . 
 ,        , ..     25   ,         .
    ,      .  
          ?

----------

!           ,  -   .      .      4     ,     ,   .    .100  ,          ,               120    .             .       -       4   0% ,      ( ,    )               120    100?

----------


## *

, !
, ,   " :",        :
  ( .)  ,   , .: ?	
  ( .)  ,   , .: ?	
    ,   , .: ?
        ,  "" ?   .

----------

> 


.

----------

> ...25   ...   1,      3    ..


!         .
 ""  3    (

----------


## ,

> ,  !
>  ,  -    :
>       .. " "     .
>  :         21,   " "   .       .
> ,         25. 1   9 " "   . 
>  ,        , ..     25   ,         .
>     ,      .  
>           ?


             .       / .

----------

**, 
       6      18%       10%?

----------

,        .

----------

.  .    .        .     .       .      .  ,          ,      .  ?

----------

,     .   ?    1   ?

----------

> ?


..        /     ?   .

----------

> .


     ?   ,          1 .

----------



----------

: 
1.     ,   ,           . ?
2.      
3.      ,  , ?

----------

,       ,

----------

1  2015          .     20                 ,  ,  ,   N 18        29.05.2014,  -     -                   ( - )    (  )    ,        (-)  .

----------

> 


     .          0%   .

----------

?
   ,  ?

----------

> ?


       ,          .




> ,


     0%?       .

----------


## Athyath

,      .
   0%        ?    ?
   ,  .  .  ,   ,     .

----------


## 777

> ,      .
>    0%        ?    ?
>    ,  .  .  ,   ,     .


 ,    .   ?    .

----------


## Athyath

> ,    .   ?    .


  !    ,    ,    ?
  .         .   ?   25   ,      ?

----------


## 777

*Athyath*,        :Smilie:

----------


## Athyath

> *Athyath*,


, ! :-)

----------


## Athyath

,   -   10  165  .

----------

,       .

----------


## BuhAl

> ,    .   ?    .


 .    :     ?     180    ,    25  . ?  ,

----------

> 


  180   ,   .

----------


## BuhAl

> 180   ,   .


..     ,   ,    180  ,        ?

----------


## 777

> ..     ,   ,    180  ,        ?


  180     -      2       4  .

----------


## BuhAl

! -   :Dance2:

----------


## DERS

.        .          . 4, . 7  .
    .7?       
    ?

----------

7 ?

----------


## DERS

-         :Smilie:

----------

,        ,       .

----------


## BuhAl

,   .4      .16  ?        . ?

----------

> .4      .16  ?


.

----------

.     .       ,   ,

----------

,   ?

----------

.    .         .   1 . ,      4  ?

----------

> 1 .


.  



> 4

----------

,     .        .     ,

----------

28.03,   ,       ,

----------

> ,


  " "?      1 .  ?   .   ,      ?

----------

,    ,       .  .       .    ,    .     4.

----------

.          ?  ?     - .

----------

0 ?
     .  ?

----------

?

----------


## BuhAl

.-     4  .     ,  ,   020,   030       - ,       .          .    2   ?    -  ?

----------


## BuhAl

,       ,         2    ,     .... :Frown:

----------

.  9 ?
       . ,   ???????????

----------

> 9 ?


       ?    /  -   9 .




> 


  ?

----------


## Lysiko

,  ,             ,           
       ,           (((
           ,     20-     
      (.080    )   4 ,       10%

  .190 .3 +  .030  040 .4 + .080  090 .5 +
.060 .6 + . 090 .6 + . 150 .6 = .190 . 8 +
 [.190 .1  .8 - .005 .1  .8]
    > 

                  4  (  )

,    ,

----------



----------


## Nyctea

!  :Smilie: 
 :Embarrassment:  
      3,4,8  9   :
 190  3 + ( 030 +  040  4) =  190  8.
    ?

----------

8

----------

8  .

----------

1 . ,

----------


## Nyctea

, !     1 .   ,    .
 8    2    1     .
       4.    2   :Embarrassment: 
   .

----------

..   190 .3 =  .8 + .4?

----------

1 .   ?      .   190 .3      . 4

     ?

----------

1 .?       ?

----------

.4.     ?

----------


## Nyctea

!
  4   020 " ",   030 "   ....."  
 120 "  ,      4".
  1 .  .     1 . 
         ,   , 
 2         3, 4, 8  9 .
     .

----------

:   28.03,     ,      .      ?  ?

----------

> , !     1 .   ,    .
>  8    2    1     .
>        4.    2  
>    .


 
:     1 ,       1 .       1 ,    8    , ?
  2   . 4  020,030,050?

----------

?  ?

----------

> , !     1 .   ,    .
>  8    2    1     .
>        4.    2  
>    .


      ?

----------

8    2    1     .

----------

**, 
 , !         4  2014  3  2015. 180 , ,  .    .          .               ?

----------

> 7 ?


      7?
          ,                  .     7    ,   .

----------

> 7?


      ,    (  .     .




> .


  6   4 . 2014  3 . 2015 ?

----------

**, 



> 6   4 . 2014  3 . 2015 ?


,

----------

4    4 . 2016. 



> ?


        .




> .


  ?

----------

> ?


 2  2016

----------

.

----------

,

 :
    ,        .                .      -,      .   ,       ,   ,     .
,          , ..           .
 .

----------

?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


    ,   . ,    ,         .     ,        . 
 ,       , ,      .  , ,             ,    .  ""   .

----------

,     .

----------

> ,     .


 !

----------

.    + 6%,     ,  ?
1.      +6%   ?
2.    ,  /   0%    ?
3.  -12       0%?
4.    ?
5.        ,        ?       .
      ,      +6% ,             , ..    .
     - ,     .  .

----------

1. 
2. 
3.  
4.   
5.  ,        -    .    .     . .   ,     50 .        .

----------

!
   ,     ,   .
1.         ,        ?
2.            ,      ,     ? ?        ?
3.        ,  1,      ?

----------

1-2. . 23              .
3.     .

----------

!
, ,      .
    2016.
  .
     (    ).
    0%.

,         .
,        4 .2016? 
 .  4 .    .
   4    0%,       ,      4 .     18%         (      ),     180       0% ?

----------

> !
> , ,      .
>     2016.
>   .
>      (    ).
>     0%.
> 
> ,         .
> ,        4 .2016? 
> ...


      4  .
            .      .

         ?

----------

,        4 .

----------

> ,        4 .


.     .        .

----------

> .


  .

----------

!
    .     .   :


  12
-   0


     () .      ?

----------

,     ?

----------

?  -12  ?    (     18.05.2011 N 03-07-13/01-17).

----------

, !
,  ,   .    :Smilie:

----------


## kodilura

.  4     .
         .        .  .
.   https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do   "           2012 : 16-    ,      ,      (, , ),    ."
      .   -  ?

----------

> .


 2 "   .." 8+2+2+4=16

----------


## kodilura

> 2 "   .." 8+2+2+4=16


  2 - "  " = 9613 0249 47 (10 ) +2 ( 19) + 2 ( 12) + 4 ( 2016), 
 18 .    "  "     ?

----------


## kodilura

*    ,   : 9613181120164947 - ???*
       : 	18.11.2016
*  ()  (): 	  - ????*
* : 	* 
  ,       0%

----------


## 777

> ()  ():   - ????


    -    -   -    .  :Smilie:

----------

> 18 .


 .      ,  .       .

----------


## kodilura

> .      ,  .       .


, .

----------


## ,

> *    ,   : 9613181120164947 - ???*
>        : 	18.11.2016
> *  ()  (): 	  - ????*
> * : 	* 
>   ,       0%


    -       (2 3  2016) - .

----------


## 78

,
  ,    ,       ?
     .

----------

!
, , ,        4  ? -    ?
  ,  1.27   1.28  .
       40   50  4,   20

----------

**, 
 50   4     ,     ?
  40?

----------


## Silver Lynx

.        ,     ....          ?    ?

----------

?
      ,  ,  ,      ,

----------


## Silver Lynx

,    ,      -   ...       ,     .   ,          -?

----------

*Silver Lynx*,  :
"      .... ..
            - ,     ,     (      ) ( - ) *   (         (-)  )..."*

----------

, ,
*Silver Lynx*,       nalog.ru --

----------


## Silver Lynx

, ,       ?          .

----------

> , ,       ?          .


    .
  1150035.     ,       .    1 8 ,     .
   ,

----------


## Hoder

> .        ,     ....          ?    ?


   0%        .       .

----------


## Silver Lynx

, !

----------

!      180  .    1 8.3.
            "   ".    ,   -,        /       -    .
   ?  -  ?

----------

!      ,    ,   ""))  " "    ?    ?    - -        ?       ,         ,             ... ,        ,        ....   -, ,

----------

> " "    ?


  ,

----------

> ,


, ))   - ,    ,      :No-no:  , ,

----------

?          . ,    ,    ,      .   ?       ,      !   -    ? ,

----------

,     /       .     ,   "      ",      -   .

----------

?

----------


## andreyshag

,    ?

----------

,   /     (, , ).

----------


## -RoMKa-

!
        :
1.       5 .    (, )       ( 1  - ,   ,     ) 
2.           (),    
    24.07.2018 1        (    31.07.2018,     30.08.2018)
    30.07.2018 1       (    31.08.2018,     04.10.2018)
     3  2018    ,  1  3         .

        ?

-    ?  5 % ,   01.01.2018  , 
-      01.07.2018? 
-       1  3 ?

 .

----------


## 13

.  ,     .

----------


## BuhAl

:        .2    ( )     .            , . ?       ?  ?

----------


## 13

*BuhAl*, ,

----------


## BuhAl

> *BuhAl*, ,


.             ,   ?

----------


## 13

,    01.10.2018,     ,            .

----------

